# CMPK vs Calcium Gluconate



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What specifically is the difference between the two? I would guess that the calcium gluconate does not contain the mag, phos, and potassium, but WHY is CMPK better than just the Ca?

My vet was going to order me CMPK, but now he wants to talk to me and I want to appear knowledgeable. :help2

Thanks.


----------



## pjt367 (Apr 3, 2010)

Until someone more knowledable posts, go the the recent thread titled "CMPK Oral Gel". It has a link to the homemade CMPK recipe and a VERY good description of the Hypocalcemia process. For some reason this version was able to sink into my head better than the one that I think is in Goat Keeping 101. But both are good. The one from Goat Keeping 101 was posted recently, too. I read it on Sunday. But I can't find the thread now.

My next course of action this morning is to print both of those articles out to take with me to my vet if I decide to take my doe in that is due tomorrow.

Paula


----------



## mathewsfive (May 2, 2010)

This was an interesting question for me, so I looked it up.. What it looks like to me is CMPK can (aid in the treatment of conditions associated with calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, potassium or glucose deficiencies. ) (copied from website).... While Calcium Gluconate is mainly only helpful with hypoglycemia. Also There seem to be alot of side effects associated with the Calcium Gluconate whereas I haven't found anything on the websites of side effects from the CMPK. This is all stuff I looked up online out of interest in your question. Hope it helps you some.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

This is my understanding that CMPK is gel form in a caulking tube,it is horrible bitter and goats HATE it, so I mix it with snow cone syrup or molasses and give by mouth. The calcium Gluconate is given by shot injection,it's faster acting . 

I always keep a tube on hand ! It wont hurt them even if they didn't really need it and you thought they did.
read... Goat keeping 101


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

CMPK - the magnesium works in conjunction with the calcium, making it more effective in covering the imbalance. Phosphorus and Potassium are also beneficial minerals in these cases.

PLUS (and this is a big one for me), when you have straight calcium you have to be concerned about overdosing the animal and actually causing a heart attack due to too much calcium. CMPK - the magnesium helps to balance the calcium so this makes any negative side effects be greatly reduced.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I have read GK101 (a million times), but still was unsure of the difference. I had read the thread on the gel which is part of what prompted this question.

Camille, that's the info I needed. One more question: I read that the injectable CMPK also has a warning about heart attack. Can I assume that there is still a possibility, but not as risky as calcium gluconate?


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

When calcium is given IV there is a risk for heart attack. Around here the large animal vets use Calcium Dextrose IV when treating Milk Fever in dairy cattle. Sue's heart stopped three times when the vet was treating her IV with Calcium Dextrose at the school farm. He had not run into a cow whose heart stopped so easily. He had been monitoring her the entire time. She pulled through it, but it is just one more reason we use Cal Glu sub-Q in our own dairy cow herd for treating Milk Fever.
I was surprised that the vet's office actually had CMPK because they don't tend to use it.

For what it is worth, we effectively treated and saved a cat with milk fever by using Calcium Gluconate 23% sub-Q. It was quite difficult to find any type of dosage online. They all want you to take your cat to the vet. lol
I managed to track one down in the end.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly as Roseanna said, the warnings on both injectable are for IV. CMPK injectable is what you want, and alternative if it's all you can get is the Calcium Gluconate that is OTC. Using oral anything is always the least you can do, and if a doe is down with hypocalcemia, not just having a few symtpoms or won't eat, it is not enough to save her in most cases. So CMPK oral liquid is the best in that case...I wouldn't even bother using the gel and I have never read the recipe for the make your own Sue has up. Vicki


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Had this all typed and Vicki posted... gonna leave it especially because I wouldn't want to waste all of that typing!



MF-Alpines said:


> Thank you, everyone. I have read GK101 (a million times), but still was unsure of the difference. I had read the thread on the gel which is part of what prompted this question.
> 
> Camille, that's the info I needed. One more question: I read that the injectable CMPK also has a warning about heart attack. Can I assume that there is still a possibility, but not as risky as calcium gluconate?


They probably have to have this disclaimer - plus there are the folks who think "more is better" and might give the whole bottle.... :nooo

If you stick to the 60ccs every 2-4 hours (depending on severity of the case) you should be fine. Probably need to 1/2 the dose for Nigerians or Pygmies. IV is usually only needed when you are in desperate straits - and if you have read and learned and are watching your girls, you shouldn't get to that point, hopefully.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks! I think I understand it better now.


----------

